# LEDs in Bachmann B unit



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

I had purchsed a Bachmann B unit that came with DCC on board. It obviously didnt come with lights, but was looking at the DCC board. on the board it is marked with LED1, and has 2 solder pts. I want to add LED to it, but wanted to make sure if I can without damaging the board? Thanks G


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sean should be along, I'm sure he can assist you with your DCC question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if the LED output pads have already had the amperage controlled for the outputs so using a limiting resistor might be required, 1K ohm works rather well. If the LED is super dim then the output is already limited.
Also remember that the LED's are polarity sensitive and Common in DCC is +'s and outputs are -'s.


----------



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

I will give it a try then, thanks for the help and quick response.  G


----------

